# Little red riding hood!



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well we all know the story of little red riding hood...

Shadow wants to play the part of the wolf!

"Grandma what blue eyes you have"

"All the better to see you with!"


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

that picture made me giggle haha
looks really like the wolf


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Shadow purrs his head off when Summer dresses him up!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

maybe he likes the attention


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

He is as daft as a brush, so laid back as you can see lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thats gotta win it Kay! Its got my vote lol.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Thats gotta win it Kay! Its got my vote lol.*


Win what??


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

win the vote contest russell n tip set up lol.
kay ur cat is a dear sweet thing lol...i want it


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Made me giggle this Kay,great pic of a lovely cat


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

haha very nice picture made me smile


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic hes so cute


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Thats gotta win it Kay! Its got my vote lol.*


god your so easyly pleased.you an essex girl?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> win the vote contest russell n tip set up lol.
> kay ur cat is a dear sweet thing lol...i want it


You cant have him, he's MINE lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw  that's one of the most unusual photos I've seen. I can't believe how contents he is all dressed up.

Sue


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I love this picture.. look at that little face! gorgeous


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Aw  that's one of the most unusual photos I've seen. I can't believe how contents he is all dressed up.
> 
> Sue


he is so happy, purrs his little motor off



bee112 said:


> ha ha I love this picture.. look at that little face! gorgeous


thankyou bee


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL Kay, Hahahaha, daft cat*


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

great pic yr cat looks so bonny with that hat on


----------

